# i love art so much, you should check out my new website! it's not a paysite!



## artfan9000 (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/artfan9000

CLICK ON THAT! DO IT NOW!


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2005)

artfan9000 said:


> http://www.geocities.com/artfan9000
> 
> CLICK ON THAT! DO IT NOW!



I thought this was going to be a TallFatSue post.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 1, 2005)

With no arms & legs hung up on a Wall? Or a quadruple amputee in a pile of leaves, for that matter?


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha it's funny because it's true.


----------



## Zackariah (Nov 1, 2005)

*clicks the link, and blinks in horror*

Damn, I've been traumatized.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2005)

So. Many. Thoughts.

Can't. Process.



Bush/White House and (*insert paysite name here*) in one link list??


*breaks into fits of hysterics*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

Goodbye, Kitty.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Goodbye, Kitty.





LMAO :smitten:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LMAO :smitten:



Given the size of your a$$, that's a _significant_ amount of laughter we're dealing with, here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Given the size of your a$$, that's a _significant_ amount of laughter we're dealing with, here.




Why I NEVER!!

So what exactly are you trying to say??

And for no reason other than it's here.... my favorite little smiley! :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

You should stop acting all high-and-mighty and get that rear riveted back on your backside before your next photo shoot, or there will be quite the disgruntled clientele when you post the "AnnMarie goes BUTTLESS!" set...


----------



## Emma (Nov 2, 2005)

I think we all need to get back on the subject that the OP posted. That Art is amazing. It's true you know. Did you know thank's to that site and Sues posts I actually know more about those two than I do about my own mother and father?

Art gives amazing massages you know, and he gives them willingly.

You know. If I had a husband I wouldn't be able to get through a post without posting about him either! :doh: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 3, 2005)

art is so amazing! did you know he gets turned on by hiccups?!

also, ann marie, you have a nice ass. don't laugh it off.


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2005)

Jes said:


> I thought this was going to be a TallFatSue post.



d'oh! i just NOW followed the link--and it IS (well, sort of. It's not BY TFS). Sorry!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2005)

There's a big difference between poking gentle fun at someone who's a willing participant and flat-out making fun. I found this post and the link, and most of the recent jibes at TFS mean-spirited and petty. The odd thing is, the link was actually fairly amusing, which makes me wish its creator would concentrate on being funny in a unique way, instead of taking the easy route and in effect pointing and laughing at the obvious. 

Someday I hope to have someone in my life whom I love so much that I can't help but talk about. I'll bet some of you do, too.


----------



## artfan9000 (Nov 3, 2005)

Carrie said:


> There's a big difference between poking gentle fun at someone who's a willing participant and flat-out making fun. I found this post and the link, and most of the recent jibes at TFS mean-spirited and petty. The odd thing is, the link was actually fairly amusing, which makes me wish its creator would concentrate on being funny in a unique way, instead of taking the easy route and in effect pointing and laughing at the obvious.



What I found the most funny about the situation was that in the Bunion thread, gentle fun was poked at several people, and she was the only one to say that it was hurtful or offensive in any way. Several people (including myself, and my non alter-ego) are _trying_ to get mentioned in the next Bunion thread. If we can't poke gentle fun at each other, we are taking ourselves too seriously, and need to be awakened to what real "mean-spiritedness" is. Don't take me seriously. I'm obviously trolling. That aside, I did have a point in posting this.

Incidentally, I think making a Hello Kitty site to make fun of someone is pretty unique. Thanks for finding the link amusing. I try so very hard. Now piss off and die.

Wait. I'm just trolling.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2005)

artfan9000 said:


> What I found the most funny about the situation was that in the Bunion thread, gentle fun was poked at several people, and she was the only one to say that it was hurtful or offensive in any way. Several people (including myself, and my non alter-ego) are _trying_ to get mentioned in the next Bunion thread. If we can't poke gentle fun at each other, we are taking ourselves too seriously, and need to be awakened to what real "mean-spiritedness" is. Don't take me seriously. I'm obviously trolling. That aside, I did have a point in posting this.
> 
> Incidentally, I think making a Hello Kitty site to make fun of someone is pretty unique. Thanks for finding the link amusing. I try so very hard. Now piss off and die.
> 
> Wait. I'm just trolling.



Yes, and interesting that you chose to pick on the one person who found the gentle poking hurtful and offensive. Don't kid yourself into thinking you're performing some kind of public service by teaching us the meaning of gentle-poking-fun vs. meanness. You found an easy target, and dressed yourself up in a troll costume so as to point and snicker in safe anonymity. 

I think TFS was being a tad oversensitive too, incidentally, but no need to ridicule her for it. 

I also thought the Bunion was hilarious and in good taste. You? Not so much.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You should stop acting all high-and-mighty and get that rear riveted back on your backside before your next photo shoot, or there will be quite the disgruntled clientele when you post the "AnnMarie goes BUTTLESS!" set...


 


waitingforsuperman said:


> also, ann marie, you have a nice ass. don't laugh it off.


 
Ahhh, thank you much for all the concern over my posterior, but I assure you that you'd have to elicit many more hearty guffaws before any decline would become noticeable.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=71

Hope that's a recent pic. If so, all is well with AnnMarie's ca-rear.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=71
> 
> Hope that's a recent pic. If so, all is well with AnnMarie's ca-rear.




Ba-dump-bum!

(It's from early spring, but not much has changed.)


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 3, 2005)

I just love the fact that a George Bush link is on the homepage of a cartoon site.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> I just love the fact that a George Bush link is on the homepage of a cartoon site.



For the record, I think the US would be better off if Hello Kitty were VP. But not Bad Badtz-Maru.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Ba-dump-bum!
> 
> (It's from early spring, but not much has changed.)



You mean you're still hunched down like that. WOW. That's major self-control, like the yogis of India. Or Jellystone Park. Or baseball. One of them.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 4, 2005)

I've run across TFS in different venue's, including one that is a women's only forum. One of the things that I have learned is that Sue is supportive, kind, and incredibly positive. She is willing to share the deep dark things that we all have issues with, she also shares her solutions. She has a partner in her life and when she writes about her life she writes about Art. Sue gets noticed when she posts to any board or newsgroup. She is a large and confident woman on line and in life. I appreciate Sue, her stories, and being able to get a peak at her life with Art. 

I guess I am confused about what the link means. Something funny? Something mean? I am a Sue fan and it seems where there is Sue there is Art.... so yes I am an Art Fan....


----------



## Jes (Nov 4, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> I've run across TFS in different venue's, including one that is a women's only forum. One of the things that I have learned is that Sue is supportive, kind, and incredibly positive. ..




I would agree with this.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with Carrie. I thought the original pokes in the ribs were funny and appropriate (including the site), but the subsequent pile-on is unfortunate.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 4, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I agree with Carrie. I thought the original pokes in the ribs were funny and appropriate (including the site), but the subsequent pile-on is unfortunate.



i'm pretty sure that carrie meant that the site was funny but not appropriate.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 4, 2005)

I just want a Hello, Kitty tee-shirt, really.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 4, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i'm pretty sure that carrie meant that the site was funny but not appropriate.



Okay. Well then, a hair-pulling slap fight between Carrie and I shall now ensue.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 4, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Okay. Well then, a hair-pulling slap fight between Carrie and I shall now ensue.



Hell, no. I have a feeling you'd kick my sorry ass into next week.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 4, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Hell, no. I have a feeling you'd kick my sorry ass into next week.



In which day next week would you like to land, Miss Carrie?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

FAT CHICK FIGHT!!!

Oh man, this is the best thread ever!


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 18, 2005)

Sigh. I try to be tolerant, have a generally positive attitude and just let the small stuff roll off my back. But after one incident too many this morning involving artfan9000, there comes a time when I must quote the great philosopher, Popeye the Sailor Man:

1. I yam what I yam.
2. I've had all I can stand, I can't stands no more!

So, I'll be on hiatus.


----------



## formerking (Dec 18, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Sigh. I try to be tolerant, have a generally positive attitude and just let the small stuff roll off my back. But after one incident too many this morning involving artfan9000, there comes a time when I must quote the great philosopher, Popeye the Sailor Man:
> 
> 1. I yam what I yam.
> 2. I've had all I can stand, I can't stands no more!
> ...




As an avid reader of your postings I hope your hiatus will be not a long one. 
Formerking


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 18, 2005)

Sue, I hope -- just as formerking does -- that your hiatus will be a short one. Your descriptions of life with Art are always charming, and I'm sure that many of us would like to enjoy long-term relationships that are similarly loving, supportive, and playful. You are valued, TFS.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, Sue, we love ya. You won't be banned, artfan9000 will. That's where my bet is, anyway.

Come on back and let love rule.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 19, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Hey, Sue, we love ya. You won't be banned, artfan9000 will. That's where my bet is, anyway.
> 
> Come on back and let love rule.




Artfan has a warning on the foodee board from Conrad. I'd like to see the ban happen now - the whole point of this ID is harassment, isn't it?

We shouldn't lose Sue to this pr*ck. She has much to contribute to the discussion in the forums. Put me in the "Hoping the hiatus is short" group.

Laura


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 19, 2005)

As of today, he/she's been banned.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 22, 2005)

Conrad just informed me that "artfan" has been banned. Applause! So it's safe to show my face (and mention Art) again. I can handle people making fun of me, but it's another matter when that jerk likes to dump on my dear hubby. To quote Winston Churchill: "That is the sort of impertinence up with which I shall not put!"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 22, 2005)

Sue, I am so glad you're back!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the return, Sue!


----------



## Emma (Dec 22, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Conrad just informed me that "artfan" has been banned. Applause! So it's safe to show my face (and mention Art) again. I can handle people making fun of me, but it's another matter when that jerk likes to dump on my dear hubby. To quote Winston Churchill: "That is the sort of impertinence up with which I shall not put!"



I don't think it was your husband he was dumping on. I think it was you he was making fun of because you constantly mention him. Now please don't threaten to run off again just because I've mentioned this.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 22, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Goodbye, Kitty.




 ..........


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 22, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I don't think it was your husband he was dumping on. I think it was you he was making fun of because you constantly mention him. Now please don't threaten to run off again just because I've mentioned this.



That still doesn't warrant harassing and mocking a poster. Interestingly, the troll uses the exact same IP address as a well-known regular.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh what fun!  All we have to do is look for a regular poster who goes mysteriously missing for a while to find out who the culprit was.


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2005)

ooh, wait! Is it me? is it? It is, isn't it? 

Lately, I've been accused of all sorts of things!

How delicious. A holiday mystery. THE PLOT THICKENS.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I'm still here so I know it's not me! Or is it....maybe I have multiple personalities I'm not aware of! DUN DUN DUnnnnnnnn


----------



## altered states (Dec 22, 2005)

I just couldn't help it. I hate engineers! I hate husbands! I hate beautiful fat women who write about their fat all the time in an unbelievably sexy way! I believe we need much less of that on the Weight board and more politics or video game reviews.



Webmaster said:


> Interestingly, the troll uses the exact same IP address as a well-known regular.


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2005)

oh my god. ok, at first, i was kidding. but now, i really AM paranoid that it's me. Conrad, tell me it's not me!


----------

